# Dura ace 7600 track hubs



## dansjustchillin (Apr 28, 2005)

I figured this might be a good place to ask this. I'm exploring some options for a set of lighter track wheels than i'm currently running. My dura ace hubs are currently laced up so weighing the hubs isnt really an option. Any one ever put some 7600 high flange dura ace track hubs on a scale? both 32h. I googled it and couldn't find much. I was going to relace them to some lighter rims but depending on what they weigh in at i may just leave them alone and build completely new wheels. Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

if my memory serves correctly, those hubs (pair) weigh in at 500g or so.


----------



## dansjustchillin (Apr 28, 2005)

I figured it out. They more like 554 for the pair. I'm gonna leave my DA wheels alone and build something lighter. Probably chub hubs to velocity aeroheads.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Track racing is not about weight. That one pound is not going to effect anything. Low weight will only help going up hill and you just don't do that at the track. What you do need for track racing is stiff and aerodynamic. High flange DA hubs are where it is at. That will make a very stiff wheel with the right spokes and rims. Also keep in mind that having the wrong combination can make a wheel that is too flexible. 

Send them my way if you wont be using them.


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

waldo425 said:


> Track racing is not about weight. That one pound is not going to effect anything. Low weight will only help going up hill and you just don't do that at the track. What you do need for track racing is stiff and aerodynamic. High flange DA hubs are where it is at. That will make a very stiff wheel with the right spokes and rims. Also keep in mind that having the wrong combination can make a wheel that is too flexible.
> 
> Send them my way if you wont be using them.


thanks for pointing out the obvious, Waldo. I had the same thoughts but for once kept my mouth shut. 500g .... 540g ..... does it matter? DA hubs are great IMO. Just last night I was sitting in my living room lacing an old pair of DA high flanges into new DT415 hoops for practice wheels and caught myself saying, "damn, these are sweet hubs..."


----------



## dansjustchillin (Apr 28, 2005)

JustTooBig said:


> 500g .... 540g ..... does it matter?


This is the "Save Some Weight" forum right?


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

dansjustchillin said:


> This is the "Save Some Weight" forum right?


Just because you can doesn't mean that you should. 

Track is about compromises. If you want a great and stiff wheel that preforms well then you need to make some compromises on weight since you will need a wheel that is aero and stiff.


----------



## dansjustchillin (Apr 28, 2005)

waldo425 said:


> Just because you can doesn't mean that you should.
> 
> Track is about compromises. If you want a great and stiff wheel that preforms well then you need to make some compromises on weight since you will need a wheel that is aero and stiff.


I have wheels like that. Now I want some light wheels.


----------

